# Draughts and ventilation?



## firstmice (Sep 18, 2013)

Hi thinking of putting a small air vent at the top either end of the shed.is this going to cause too much of a draught? I know I need ventilation but don't want to make my mice cold!


----------



## FranticFur (Apr 17, 2014)

Ventilation is great because it helps with the smell immensely. Mice need to be kept at 65f-80f so that's pretty manageable depending on where you live.


----------



## firstmice (Sep 18, 2013)

Thanks,would the vents be better placed at the ceiling or floor height?


----------



## pauly (Feb 21, 2013)

Both ! Remember hot air rises & you want to aim at a steady flow through your shed with no draughts. We used the plastic sliding vents so you can close them if the weather is very bad, they just screw on.


----------



## firstmice (Sep 18, 2013)

Thankyou  yes those are the ones I am looking at, not very expensive. Should I do one top and bottom each end? Thanks


----------



## pauly (Feb 21, 2013)

Yes, that would be perfect.


----------



## firstmice (Sep 18, 2013)

pauly said:


> Yes, that would be perfect.


Great  Thankyou for all your help


----------

